# Vagabond Mini Alternatives?



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in the market for a battery supply for my lights and curious what the alternatives are.  I'm currently looking at the Vagabond but open alternatives, I just don't know of any others.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 1, 2015)

I have the vagabond and absolutely love it. I'd recommend at least one spare battery though.

Alternates......hmmmmm. You got me.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2015)

Inovatronix gear.  They're not quite as compact as the Vagabond mini, but they pack a LOT of power.  I'm still using the second-generation units I bought used, with the original batteries, at least four years ago.  The big plus is that the batteries are user-replaceable (maybe not in all models).


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2015)

I have an Inovatronix Tronix Explorer that I have had since 2007. I had to replace the gel cell battery in 2014. The new battery cost me $38 at Batteries Plus. I found a YouTube video that showed me how to replace the battery myself, and it was a fairly easy procedure. The Explorer is somewhat large, and it is not a lightweight unit, coming in at 18 pounds. It has two AC outlets. I use it mostly in a small, 2-wheeled hand truck type deal, in an oversized crate, using the weight as ballast and power for a small 200-, or 400 Watt-second power pack, so for me the weight is not a problem, and is in a way, an advantage: the 400 weighs 12 pounds, so I have 30 pounds of ballast. On the handtruck's handle, I have a 9-foot light stand, so I have a rolling light and 30 pounds of ballast. I do envy the small size and light weight of the Vagabonds though. It WILL power my big 1600 and 2400 W-s power packs, but it's very slow to fill the capacitors on the 2400--but it CAN do it!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 1, 2015)

Great post, now that I'm back in the states I'm looking for portable power too.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2015)

I think cost/benefit has me sticking with the Vagabond for now.  I only have two 150w/s lights, and even if I move up to 300w/s, it should be more than enough to power them-- considering that's close to 500 flashes at full power with both them totaling ~600w/s.

I have a feel this is can of worms for better lights.    My 150w/s units are typically around 3/4 power when used in my basement about 2ft from the subject when used at iso100 and 1/200sec.


----------

